
Autopatzer: Playing chess online, with a physical board - jonwinstanley
https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/autopatzer.html
======
jonwinstanley
Just found this on a thread about lockdown projects and it is incredible! I
love the details such as pieces moving out of the way to allow others through.

